# Wlan für den WebServer einrichten



## tux_rules (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich hab einen Windows Server als WebServer eingerichtet. Von außen(vom Internet aus) auf den Server kann ich zugreifen. Jetzt bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen das ich mein alten WLan Router anstecke und mittels wlan auf den Server (nur als Web) zugreife.

Ich hab mir gedacht das ich das Wlan offen lasse aber nur auf meinen Web Server zugreifen kann und keine andere Internet Seite. Wie geht das kann mir da mal wer helfen.

Ich hab einen keleinen Plan gemacht wie es bei mir ausschaut.

am Internet Modem ist der dsl Router angeschlossen und am dsl Router ist der Win Server und der Wlan Router angeschlossen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Martin


----------



## tux_rules (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab es hin bekommen. Nur eins funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich jetzt eine beliebige Internet Adresse eingebe kommt die Meldung das die Seite nicht gefunden wurde. Das passt ja so halbat. nur will ich das Automatisch die Startseite vom WebServer aufgerufen wird und nicht die Meldung kommt. Muss ich da am WebServer einstellen? Wenn ja das und wo? Ich hab Windows Server 2003 Enterprice Edition.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Martin


----------

